# veg



## johnny w (Nov 26, 2008)

*can some one tell me if its ok to feed bearded dragons cabbage?*


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yer it's ok but i think they prefer rocket and stuff more like that though lol but try different greens and what you beardie really likes cos some may like it some may not,
sophie


----------



## julie king (Feb 16, 2010)

try lambs lettuce and watercress, mine love this


----------

